# Shu Uemura Fiber Xtenstion Mascara*PIC*



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 17, 2005)

Holy ^%*&^...I've never had such long, lush lashes! I've tried almost every mascara (high and low end)and this has NO competetion. It thickens lashes but gives SO much legnth that I couldn't help looking at them! I've never ever ever felt this passionate about a product. Do you need an eyelash seperator for this? No, this IS an eyelash sepeartor! It's natural drama if thats even possible. i can NOT rave about this stuff enough. I took a picture of it with my camera phone actually, (my eyes are actually green)...Sorry for the HUGE picture!


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow! I'm soo jelous! Do you have naturally curled lashes?


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bubbles* 
_Wow! I'm soo jelous! Do you have naturally curled lashes?_

 
Nope not at all.


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 18, 2005)

***wants***


----------



## princess_jenilee (Mar 18, 2005)

WHOA....ur lashes look hOt!!!!  How much did u get that mascara?


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess_jenilee* 
_WHOA....ur lashes look hOt!!!!  How much did u get that mascara?_

 
Its$23 USD


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 18, 2005)

Wow! Your lashes look fantastic! I *need* that! Kensbarbie you always give me Shu lemmings lol!  But thanks!


----------



## Julie (Mar 18, 2005)

That looks so amazing I have to have it!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 18, 2005)

you look fantastic in that picture with those false lashes. Thanks


----------



## schnebbles (Mar 18, 2005)

I want some too.  I am needing new mascara.  I have never tried Shu.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 18, 2005)

oh my goodness, I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I checked the Sephora website but couldn't find it there...where did you buy it?


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 18, 2005)

I got an email about it yesterday and didnt think it really worked..Now I want it!!
Man the shiny bronze is sooo pretty...

heres the link..

http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/product...FiberXtenBlack


----------



## charms23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_you look fantastic in that picture with those false lashes. Thanks_

 
They are real, she used a new mascara.


----------



## schnebbles (Mar 19, 2005)

I went to their website, did you use the lash repair or anything with it?  or just the mascara by itself?

I am definitely gonna order!  I wish Sephora carried it so I could pick up a couple other things & get free shipping though.

I've never tried Shu.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charms23* 
_oh my goodness, I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I checked the Sephora website but couldn't find it there...where did you buy it?_

 
Sephora only carries the mascara basic and lash curler. I got it at shuuemura.com, and they arent false lashes.!


----------



## mrsdivajen (Mar 19, 2005)

THANK YOU for this info, I've been looking for the "perfect" mascara for a while. To me, mascara and eyeliner are what MAKE a look complete. They are so important...thanks again!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 20, 2005)

WWWOOOWWW! MUST get this since my lashes are almost non existent! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

I have to say...

I saw your pic and I got the email from Shu...and I was like ok Im in for the $23...(thnking all along that I can remember a time when I thuoght $7 was too much for mascara lol)
So I went to the website and I was like ok, Im ordering it...So then I saw the shiny bronze and went ok crap which one do I buy. well we all know the outcome of this. I bought both + some sweet lip glosses. LOL

neways...Holy crap people actually asked me if I had false lashes on, and other people complimented me on my eyes. Very rarely does this happen! (when not wearing bright fuchsia that is) 

I love this stuff...hopefully one of these days Ill be brave enough to post a pic of em...if you doubt this mascara go buy it. Its worth every penny of the $23 it costs and I only used it once so far..its absolutely amazing!


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_I have to say...

I saw your pic and I got the email from Shu...and I was like ok Im in for the $23...(thnking all along that I can remember a time when I thuoght $7 was too much for mascara lol)
So I went to the website and I was like ok, Im ordering it...So then I saw the shiny bronze and went ok crap which one do I buy. well we all know the outcome of this. I bought both + some sweet lip glosses. LOL

neways...Holy crap people actually asked me if I had false lashes on, and other people complimented me on my eyes. Very rarely does this happen! (when not wearing bright fuchsia that is) 

I love this stuff...hopefully one of these days Ill be brave enough to post a pic of em...if you doubt this mascara go buy it. Its worth every penny of the $23 it costs and I only used it once so far..its absolutely amazing!_

 
Hehe yay! I'm glad someone else likes it. I didnt like shiny bronze though. It really didnt show up well on me. Maybe because I like dark dramatic lashes. Which sweet glosses did you get? how did you like them? They are my absoloute FAV! Only 4 more to finish my collection *evil laugh*


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
_Hehe yay! I'm glad someone else likes it. I didnt like shiny bronze though. It really didnt show up well on me. Maybe because I like dark dramatic lashes. Which sweet glosses did you get? how did you like them? They are my absoloute FAV! Only 4 more to finish my collection *evil laugh*_

 
Lol I think I created another lemming...I am such a lipgloss junkie and they have the most amazing shine!! I got pink lemonade and orange sherbert (both le) I really like that they are sweet tasting but not sickly sweet. The shine is just amazing with a little bit of pigmentation. They stay put for hours too and I like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Figured Id get em and see if I like em before going full force with the regulars lol. 
I couldnt justify paying $10 shipping for 2 mascaras so I HAD to buy some lippies... 
Now my friend is like omg I have to have that mascara and were gonna split and order and I think Im gonna buy some more lippies...god I need help lol..


----------



## schnebbles (Mar 26, 2005)

My Shu mascara arrived but I haven't tried it.  This is dumb, but I don't wear my makeup on weekends usually and I don't want to "waste" any of it! HA!

I'll try it Monday.  Can't wait!


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
Hehe yay! I'm glad someone else likes it. I didnt like shiny bronze though. It really didnt show up well on me. Maybe because I like dark dramatic lashes. Which sweet glosses did you get? how did you like them? They are my absoloute FAV! Only 4 more to finish my collection *evil laugh*

 
Lol I think I created another lemming...I am such a lipgloss junkie and they have the most amazing shine!! I got pink lemonade and orange sherbert (both le) I really like that they are sweet tasting but not sickly sweet. The shine is just amazing with a little bit of pigmentation. They stay put for hours too and I like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Figured Id get em and see if I like em before going full force with the regulars lol. 
I couldnt justify paying $10 shipping for 2 mascaras so I HAD to buy some lippies... 
Now my friend is like omg I have to have that mascara and were gonna split and order and I think Im gonna buy some more lippies...god I need help lol..



_

 
Hehe.. I love those too! They have the least pigmentation of the bunch though.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
_
Hehe.. I love those too! They have the least pigmentation of the bunch though._

 
I'm glad you told me that, cause I was looking for a bit more pigmentation, for those days Im not wearing anything else!! I know now that Ive created another huge lemming for myself. Especially with that info :x
 sigh

I just realized I could wear a different lipgloss EVERY day of the year and never repeat one....how sad is that?


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 1, 2005)

Your lashes look so beautiful, and yet so natural! Shu should be paying you commission fees for recommending this product, I very rarely develop lemmings for things like this, but wow, wouldn't mind getting that...


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks Janice for the information.


----------



## babdora (Feb 25, 2007)

I have that nascara as well... It's great...SOMEtIMES!! It has it's good and bad days, unfortunately, so that aggravates me a bit. 
BTW, am I the only one who can't see the picture??


----------



## becca (Feb 26, 2007)

i also can't see the picture...


----------



## user79 (Mar 7, 2007)

Please repost the pic, I wanna see too!


----------



## boudoir (May 26, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## Ernie (May 28, 2007)

I just checked out the site, did you see the wild fake lashes?






http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/Product...CategoryID=430


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 18, 2007)

i'm glad it worked so well on you, but honestly for me they didn't do that great of a job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so to each their own!


----------



## pinksugah (Nov 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Please repost the pic, I wanna see too!_


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Me too!  Definitely want to see a pic - $23 for a mascara kinda sounds like a lot frankly (not saying it doesn't work or anything but for that price it better be super amazing and then some).


----------



## alienman (Mar 19, 2008)

awww, the picture doesn't work anymore


----------

